# USS Enterprise CVN-65 1:350 Island / Instructions



## Kremin

Hi everyone I normally post on in the SciFi kit forum but I have a question about the big E I have ths kit but it is an older version with the totally square Island and beehive radar does anyone know where I can get the updated Island to build the more modern version (any aftermarket suppliers?) I've sent a couple of emails off to Tamia but so far they just told me to buy the new kit 

if no one knows anywhere can someone with the instructions tell me which spure(s) I should be requesting from them

Thanks in advance if you can help


----------



## djnick66

I am not sure what 1/350 Enterprise kit you have, as the only one is the Tamiya one, and it has the modern radar. There are some older 1/400 kits with the beehive, though.

No one sells an aftermarket island since a resin one would cost as much as the Tamiya kit.

At least in the USA, Tamiya USA sells individual sprues so you can buy the island parts from them. You may contact the Tamiya importer for the UK (I guess that is where you live) rather than, say, Tamiya Japan.


----------



## Kremin

I bought the Trumpeter version from China that came with the old style Island It's 1:350 I'm in email contact with a uk importer for Tamia products but they just sent me the link to the full kit if I knew which spure or spures had the Island and radar installations on I could ask if they can get this for me


----------



## djnick66

Ok I found the kit. At least here is is sold as Mini Hobby Model. It's a motorized Chicom knock off of the Tamiya kit. I've seen some of those older Trumpeter/MHM kits that were not 1/350 too. 

Hobby Search usually has kit instructions online, but they do not have the Tamiya Enterprise. You may want to ask on the ship forum at Hyperscale, or on Steelnavy.com . Someone there may know the sprue numbers or even have some spare parts from a junked kit.

There are other differences in the ship than just the island, IIRC. Also you probably want to do something with the Air Wing. The Tamiya kit itself is rather poor too and takes a ton of work. You definitely want to find the Detail in Scale book on the USS Enterprise if you want to upgrade ANY kit in any scale. It may be out of print but it will be invaluable.


----------



## Kremin

Thank you djnick66 I've started looking on them. I was planning on replacing the Airwing with F-18s and I'm now searching the interweb for Bert Kinzey's USS Enterprise Detail in Scale book and I'll eventually get the PE set from white ensign models that supplied the one for my Type 45 Destroyer


----------



## ClubTepes

Tamiya likely told you to buy the modern kit, because you bought the 'backdoor' knock-off of the Tamiya kit. And this is their way of letting you know. So its no surprise that they aren't helping you.

A few years ago, the Chinese factory that was running kits for Tamiya, was running a few extra (Thousand) off for themselves and selling them out the back door. (so goes the story as I understand it).

Tamiya is the ONLY company that produced a CVN-65 in 1/350 scale.
What you have is the styrene version of a 'recast'.

I'd be very interested to see your island parts, as some told me that they likely put an older 1/400 scale 'beehive' island in the 1/350 kit.
So your island may be out of scale.
I'd like to know for sure.

Tell you what, I'm currently building the Tamiya kit.
If you take some pics for me, I'll help you out with sprue numbers and perhaps a scan of the relevant directions.
To make sure it is the Tamiya kit, take pics of the hull as well, otherwise my direction scans are pointless.


----------



## Kremin

I finally got some answers and they have sent me the instructions with the ordering numbers and prices for the spure I need I'll take some photos of the parts I have this weekend then when I get the replacment parts I'll do some comparison shots

One of the other main differences is the hull is all one piece even though the flight deck is the same as the Tamia one


----------



## djnick66

ClubTepes said:


> A few years ago, the Chinese factory that was running kits for Tamiya, was running a few extra (Thousand) off for themselves and selling them out the back door. (so goes the story as I understand it).
> 
> Tamiya is the ONLY company that produced a CVN-65 in 1/350 scale.
> What you have is the styrene version of a 'recast'.
> .



No and sorta yes

Tamiya kits are not molded in China. Tamiya does their own molding, and it is done in Japan and the Philippines. No one was ever siphoning off any Tamiya production and selling them as Trumpeter kits. That is ludicrous.

As to being styrene recasts that is more or less true. A lot of Chinese made kits are pantographed copies of other companies kits. If you compare the two, they are usually quite similar but not the same. Obviously they are not made from the same mold, as details will be a bit different (usually cruder), sprue layouts may not be the same, and some things may be different. These kits are different from, say, Italeri models that Tamiya legally reboxes (with the Italeri name on the package) for sale in Japan. They are copy cat knock off kits. 

It's not only the Chinese that make knock off kits. The Russians are bad about it too. The new Zvezda Tiger I tank is a craptacular knock off of the Dragon kit.

As for 1/400 parts Tamiya does not do a 1/400 Enterprise. Nor does Trumpeter. Honestly, the 1/350 Tamiya kit is pretty poor and a much better option here is to buy the 1/400 Arii kit in the appropriate version. The Arii kit has nothing to do with Trumpeter or Tamiya. It isn't a bad kit and takes much less work to upgrade and fix.


----------



## ClubTepes

djnick66 said:


> No and sorta yes
> 
> Tamiya kits are not molded in China. Tamiya does their own molding, and it is done in Japan and the Philippines. No one was ever siphoning off any Tamiya production and selling them as Trumpeter kits. That is ludicrous.
> 
> As to being styrene recasts that is more or less true. A lot of Chinese made kits are pantographed copies of other companies kits. If you compare the two, they are usually quite similar but not the same. Obviously they are not made from the same mold, as details will be a bit different (usually cruder), sprue layouts may not be the same, and some things may be different. These kits are different from, say, Italeri models that Tamiya legally reboxes (with the Italeri name on the package) for sale in Japan. They are copy cat knock off kits.
> 
> It's not only the Chinese that make knock off kits. The Russians are bad about it too. The new Zvezda Tiger I tank is a craptacular knock off of the Dragon kit.
> 
> As for 1/400 parts Tamiya does not do a 1/400 Enterprise. Nor does Trumpeter. Honestly, the 1/350 Tamiya kit is pretty poor and a much better option here is to buy the 1/400 Arii kit in the appropriate version. The Arii kit has nothing to do with Trumpeter or Tamiya. It isn't a bad kit and takes much less work to upgrade and fix.


I never suggested that Trumpeter was selling Tamiya product.
The MHM kit box, has right about the same dimensions and the same artwork elements as the Tamiya kit. That part is for certain.

The above statement about the hull being one piece is very interesting to me, as that obviously isn't the Tamiya kit.
Thats why I was curious to see pictures.

Sure, the Arii kit is a better representation of CVN-65.
But for me, I don't build 1/400.
All my stuff is 1/350 or 1/700.
I'd rather do a little extra work, and have stuff in similar scales.


----------



## djnick66

MHM is Trumpeter. 

I like 1/350 too but it may be easier for the original poster here to build the superior Arii kit than try to convert a Chicom copy of the craptacular Tamiya kit to a different version. The MHM/Trumpeter kits have a one piece hull as they are/were motorized.


----------



## Kremin

well after a bit of work and a massive wait for the parts it finally showed up 

just for comparison I've got some shots of the 2 different versions 

the 2 spures side by side


----------



## Jafo

djnick66 said:


> Ok I found the kit. At least here is is sold as Mini Hobby Model.
> There are other differences in the ship than just the island, IIRC. any QUOTE]
> 
> Ok, curious, Ive seen several people called this "IIRC" when that is clearly not thier name, what gives?


----------



## Sgthawker

Jafo said:


> Ok, curious, Ive seen several people called this "IIRC" when that is clearly not thier name, what gives?


If I Recall Correctly "IIRC" it is just an acronym that types faster.:wave:


----------



## tirta

Hi Kremin,

I am Tirta from Indonesia.
I get the same problem as yours.
I, too get minihobby cvn-65 with the old island.
And I want to get the newer version.

Can you tell me how and where to get it?
Thank you.

With warmest regards,
Tirta


----------



## Kremin

I got mine special order from www.hobbyco.net you would need to find the equivalent in your country 

Part no shown below



> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> The sprue would be available as a special order from Japan with a delivery time circa five weeks.
> 
> Price as follows:
> 
> 
> Sprue D 9007082 £24.99
> 
> Plus UK P&P
> 
> Should you wish to place an order, please telephone our offices (01908 209480) between 9.00 a.m. and 4.45 p.m. (Mon to Fri) quoting debit/credit* card details, the part number and ref CH.
> 
> Please also note that special orders cannot be cancelled once the order has been placed.


 It took more like 8-10 weeks


----------



## Tarkas

I was surprised to find this thread, as I have the opposite problem: I've got the Tamiya kit with the post-1979-refit island and want to depict the Big E c.1975, so I need the beehive island!

Is the MHM version of the older island any good as regards accuracy? For that matter, I'd be interested to learn of the supposed problems with the kit that were mentioned earlier This is my first big ship model and I'd like to do it right if I can.

All info, suggestions gratefully received.

Phil


----------



## Kremin

In all honesty I don't know how accurate it is to represent the pre refit version and the internet didn't bring much up on it picture wise for comparison if you want to give it a go there is one on ebay for sale 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Trumpeter-1...054233607?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item4ac052d407

or if you want better resolution images pm me with an email address


----------



## Tarkas

Thanks for the help anyway. I have bitten the bullet and bought a Trumpeter kit since it's so cheap. If the beehive works with the Tamiya kit, watch eBay for me selling a composite kit -- Trumpeter hull, etc., with the Tamiya island!  Probably won't be soon, though.


----------

